# Wow I completely thought wrong !!



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

So I was selling 2 fish to one of the members on here he has bought stuff off me 
A couple times in the past he seemed nice and trust worthy well I was wrong , 
He told me he didn't have the money got the fish but he wants them so I made a deal he 
Pays me when he gets paid in a week thought how could this go wrong 
He seemed trust worthy well it's been a month now and I've msged him multiple times
And txted him and seems like he is ignoring me now , I completely thought wrong and never doing that again


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

That's terrible  Make sure you use the itrader rating. Did he give you a reason?


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

I will , he has been ignoring me and won't reply to any msgs on here or text messages


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow such a shame.. We are lucky to have such a great community on here with such amazing, kind, understanding people and a select few have to go and tarnish that by being rude shady people who take advantage of others. sorry that that had to happen to you but hopefully karma dishes them a good one and something good comes your way =]


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Who was it?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Sad to hear this. Hope you do use the itrader system to at least warn other members to be careful when dealing with this person.


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry to hear that. hopefully you two can get something solved soon.


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

It was jasonator , yea I'm going to do that itrade


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I just checked and his last activity was a week ago. Maybe he's on vacation or dealing with a family crisis. 

Feel free to post a negative iTrader but let us know if you get this resolved.

Anthony


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

That is too bad... Don't hold it against others. It is way better to go through life assuming that people are good. 

I've been on this forum since ... I can't even remember! At least 2 crashes ago (we lost our start dates and post counts...) maybe 2006 or 2007. 

I've met so many great people over the years! 

Like Anthony said, maybe something terrible is going on and can't deal with it right now. Maybe not. 

Hopefully everything gets resolved. 

(I have been burned before through an online aquarium HW sale... I know it sucks)


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

May be that he has problems ...other than not being responsible enough to contact you.....been there myself  
BUT I have had more good experiences than bad ....tho the bad ones have left a bitter taste in my mouth .....gotta have a somewhat positive out look on people ..You didn't get it wrong mate HE did 
...Tho the world is full of unscrupulous little turds it seems ......chin up... man pamties on ...look out for the next waste of skin. Ya get good at pickin em out after a while .
peace


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have had dealings like this before. The way I see it is, as soon as someone walks out without paying me I consider whatever I gave that person a gift and if I get paid for it eventually, it's a bonus. I have always been paid eventually. I'm sure he will eventually pay up.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I would be surprised if he didn't pay after seeing this thread..


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife had a similar experience with a member. She posted a deadline (for a negative itrader) in a similar thread. That member pm'd her at the deadline and made arrangements to pay her.
almost 2 yrs ago a new member purchased a betta from us. I couldn't break a $20 bill at the time. I have not heard from her since and she has not logged in since, unless she registered with a different nick.

Steve


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

wow.... everyone I have met on here has been so Awesome-rific and helpful it is hard to believe that someone couldn't saddle up and contact you for a payment arrangement... even with a family emergency or something I would still try and get a short message out especially if I had a cell phone number to send a text to....

hope it works out in the end for you, what goes around comes around and I am sure your patience will pay off


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope he pays he really seemed like a trust worthy guy and has bought stuff of
Me before so this came to a real surprise to me


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

Well been no luck still I've called multiple times sent him texts and left voicemails seems like he is really trying to avoid me


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I think he is working out of town right now.

I have not had a problem dealing with him in the past.

I hope it is resolved soon for you.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Strange. I dealt with him in the past and he seemed really nice (and reliable). As someone else said - maybe there are circumstances.

Hope you get fixed up


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't met him in person, but haven't had a single bad post by him either that I can recall.

At either rate, hope you both can work this out, and he makes the situation right for you and there's no hard feelings.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd give him the benefit of the doubt. If he hasn't logged in maybe he is out of town and his phone is out if area or not roaming... Didn't bring the computer or w.h.y.
He's a good standing member .


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

Well he hasn't logged in here but I have him on my YouTube Chanel and he uploaded a video 4 days ago


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

Can anyone give me his address if possible he logged on 3 days ago ignored all my messages and doesn't have the courtesy to even message me back it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

very sorry to hear that. He's always dealt well with me and even given me free plants or extra when I bought off him. Doesn't seem the type, but I guess things happen. Hope it gets resolved and he at least gives you a call to explain.


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

Yea he seemed like a really nice guy well I thought he keeps ignoring my calls he has been on the site ignored all my msgs and all my texts and calls he Is really trying to avoid me guys he feels like a big man ripping a kid off


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

I am just wondering if anyone has heard from
Jasonator he still owes me money and came on and ignored all my msgs 
And keeps ending my calls , it would be greatly appreciated if some one can tell me
We're he lives or anther number to reach him at
Thanks everyone


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

wow im glad i didnt sell him my severum a couple of months ago


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

Yea he has my super red Severum and my fire eel 
He is not a guy to trade or sell anything to he seems nice 
But don't fall for that


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know how many times I've read about criminals being nice.

I think that ripping someone off is a pretty low thing to do. There as a time when a deal was a deal but that doesn't seem to be so in far too many cases these days.

I've made deals worth 100's of thousands with a handshake. 

BLACKLIST THE GUY SO OTHERS DON'T GET RIPPED OFF.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

no cash, no deal. NO MATTER WHAT.

I would NEVER show up for a deal without cash. Just yesterday I met up with a fine gentlemen from this site selling baby crayfish for $1 each. I bought 5, and brought cash! It went well and look forward to meeting more people from here to buy fish they have for sale.

oh, and how much money are we talking here? I am not advocating somehow acquiring his home address. You arent some debt collector; You have no idea who people are and what they are capable of. I recognize you have been burned, but showing up at his house is WRONG. (unless you bring backup) The best way to deal with this is to tell as many people as possible, that way no one from this site will deal with him.

I wish you good luck getting your money back.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its gone man cut your losses, JASONATOR obviously bailed so put bad i trader , but as far as showing up at his house , most likely not end the way you hoped, either get smucked in the face, him continuing to ignore you, or the police being called over a fish debt

it sucks but sometimes you gotta let it go and just walk away with the knowledge that this guy is a punk and he is comfortable ripping off a kid, it was bogus but its been months, 
sorry to say it but your cash is gone, and i doubt like hell he will really pay you back or return your fish which i wouldnt accept because who knows how it has been kept for this time..


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

you could always pull some mission: impossible crap and smash all the tanks in his house, take your fish back and exit without leaving any fingerprints.... but thats left for professionals, and from how you describe the situation, i doubt you are.


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

I have accepted the fact that the money and fish are
Gone but he isn't going to get them for free there is more 
Ways for some one to have to pay for somthing even if it doesn't
Go to me 
For example ThePhoenix has creative ideas lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im sorry to hear you were ripped off by , what I thought was a respectable, member here. Please post a negative feedback on his Itrader.
You have obviously had to learn the hard way that you can't trust everyone & should never unless you are 500% sure they are honestly going to pay you. Also it would be appreciated if we didn't suggest illegal activities as a form of getting even, joking or not, it may be taken wrong by the wrong person. With that being said , I am closing this thread as I don't think there is much more it can do for you at this point anyway.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> you could always pull some mission: impossible crap and smash all the tanks in his house, take your fish back and exit without leaving any fingerprints.... but thats left for professionals, and from how you describe the situation, i doubt you are.


Wow, bad advice or what? You know this is a PUBLIC forum, dontcha?


----------

